# Windows after house fire...



## duncan20 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

I purchased a house that was involved in house fire.  The garage fully burnt down and half of the breezeway, the rest of the house has minor smoke damage. I had the building inspector look at the home before I started the renovation.  I agreed with everything he had to say except for on thing.  The home has Andersen 400 Series windows, he said I have to replace every single window and exterior door in the house.  I think this is absolutely ridiculous. He said if I dont he will not sign off on the house.  Does he have the authority to do this?  About half the window are like new. He even said the slider in the basement (a walkout) needs to be replaced.  Can anyone give me advice on what to do?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mjesse (Jan 23, 2014)

A. Welcome to the Forum.

B. Ask the inspector to cite a Code section for his requirement.

"Because I said so" usually doesn't hold up in court

mj


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2014)

Ask him why.......


----------



## duncan20 (Jan 23, 2014)

I forgot to mention he said the seals are all bad, but there is no moisture in between the panes.  I plan on getting an andersen representative to come out to the house and test the windows.  If the seals are still good, I do not think he has any leverage.  Just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing something. Does anyone have an easy way to test the windows to make sure the seals are still good?

Mike


----------



## rshuey (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, he needs to cite a specific code section, which he won't be able to. Then he will get defensive and mad. typical simpleton.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2014)

He must be a wicked energy code Nazi or he has you pegged for a flipper that will cut corners any way he can....Certainly a good idea to look closely at the windows but replace might be strong...How about the Romex that got hot? Does he care about that?


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2014)

duncan20 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention he said the seals are all bad, but there is no moisture in between the panes.  I plan on getting an andersen representative to come out to the house and test the windows.  If the seals are still good, I do not think he has any leverage.  Just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing something. Does anyone have an easy way to test the windows to make sure the seals are still good?Mike


Ask him for a copy of his engineering degree.

Is he the only inspector for the whole city?

If not ask for the boss to come by and talk to Jim about the windows


----------



## duncan20 (Jan 23, 2014)

The romex is all good except for close to where the fire is. Anything that shows any damage at all I am replacing. I am not a flipper, I actually purchased this house to live in.  Not that I won't, but does he even have a right to tell me to replace them even if the seals are bad?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mjesse (Jan 23, 2014)

duncan20 said:
			
		

> Not that I won't, but does he even have a right to tell me to replace them even if the seals are bad?


Doubt it.

That's why many have suggested getting him to quote a Code section.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2014)

duncan20 said:
			
		

> Not that I won't, but does he even have a right to tell me to replace them even if the seals are bad?


I believe if he can prove it was damaged in the fire he has some authority and responsibility to order it repaired or replaced or tested.....We do here, but our entire Ch 1 has been rewritten....


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe. Depends on your state laws and/or local ordinances.



			
				duncan20 said:
			
		

> The romex is all good except for close to where the fire is. Anything that shows any damage at all I am replacing. I am not a flipper, I actually purchased this house to live in.  Not that I won't, but does he even have a right to tell me to replace them even if the seals are bad? Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## fatboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Agree with all the others, ask for citations of the code section and version of whatever code he is applying. Then, if he doesn't back off, jump to the next level supervision, and ask the same questions. Continue up the food chain..........

Welocme to the forum duncan20!


----------



## Frank (Jan 23, 2014)

He could be basing this on 2009 IPMC 304.13 If he is concerned about the plastic frame seals being damaged by overheating and no longer being weathertight.

That said, when we do an after fire evaluation and say what all needs to be replaced it is usually followed by-- or get an engineer's report that says it is ok.


----------



## Msradell (Jan 24, 2014)

It seems like if you have the Anderson representative come to the home and review the windows in question and he concurs that there is no need for replacement he would be in good shape.  Especially since we are all sure that the inspector can't come up with a code section requiring it.  The only thing he could even be thinking might apply would be sections of the energy code requirements but as long as the Windows are undamaged, which most of them appeared to be, it doesn't seem like he has a leg to stand on.


----------

